# Retardar el apagado del circuito



## herrtrudyss (Sep 8, 2008)

El circuito que tengo es de escaso amperaje , consume unos 25mA.
Cuando le doy la corriente de 12 V -, se activa y continua activado mientras tiene corriente.
Necesito incorporarle al circuito algo sencillo y pequeño en tamaño para que se apague a los 10-20 segundos. Sólo cuando le quite la alimentación y se la vuelva a dar, se volverá a activar y
así siempre.
Espero que alguien sepa algo al rescpecto y lo publique aquí.
Saludos  herr trudyss


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 8, 2008)

herrtrudyss dijo:
			
		

> El circuito que tengo es de escaso amperaje , consume unos 25mA.
> Cuando le doy la corriente de 12 V -, se activa y continua activado mientras tiene corriente.
> Necesito incorporarle al circuito algo sencillo y pequeño en tamaño para que se apague a los 10-20 segundos. Sólo cuando le quite la alimentación y se la vuelva a dar, se volverá a activar y
> así siempre.
> ...



Hola, prueba con este simple montaje, el transistor puede ser cualquier tipo NpN y el condensador  (electrolítico polarizado con el + a la base) lo puedes alterar cuanto mas grande mas tiempo, cuanto mas pequeño menos tiempo después de cerrar el interruptor


----------



## El nombre (Sep 8, 2008)

Llegar a un tiempo tan elevado de esa forma... El condensador va a ser grande y caro.
Vamos a ajustar un poco el circuito.
Sabiendo el transistor que usas sabes la ganancia y por tanto la intensidad de saturación. 
Calculamos una R para que la descarga del condensador sea más lenta y de esa forma reducimos en la capacidad del condensador y en el tamaño (y el precio).
Como la carga sería la situación inversa, le colocamos un diodo para una carga rápida.
¿mejor?
El tiempo lo puede calcular y todo (Eso se lo dejo a otro).


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 8, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Llegar a un tiempo tan elevado de esa forma... El condensador va a ser grande y caro.
> Vamos a ajustar un poco el circuito.
> Sabiendo el transistor que usas sabes la ganancia y por tanto la intensidad de saturación.
> Calculamos una R para que la descarga del condensador sea más lenta y de esa forma reducimos en la capacidad del condensador y en el tamaño (y el precio).
> ...



No hombre¡¡ caro para nada estamos hablando de unos 10 o 20 segundos, y por lo que dice es baja tensión y baja intensidad, eso vale menos de un dolar seguro...


----------



## herrtrudyss (Sep 14, 2008)

eb7ctx    soy  herr trdyss,        <he probado el esquema que me hiciste para apagar 
el circuito después de 15-20 segundos. He hecho el montaje tal cuál el esquema y no hace nada. Ni se enciende ni hace ningún sintoma de nada. También he hecho el esquema de " el nombre " y lo mismo, sigue sin hacer nada.
A " el nombre debo decirle que he utilizado las resistencias (2) de 100 K., El transistor he empleado el que me ponía el amigo " eb7ctx " . El condensador he probado con el electrolítico y también con el otro modelo que tu esquema representa
sin resultado alguno.  ¿ me podríais hacer el esquema más completo, especificando cada componente con sus valores ect ?   ¿ creeis que puede haber otra manera ?
Por otro lado, el esquema del amigo " eb7ctx "  y también el tuyo , tienen ambos un interruptor después de la entrada de corriente y mediando una resistencia,.
Lo que yo necesito es que después de aagarse el circuito al que he  dado corriente en la entrada,  y sin accionar ningún interruptor, éste, quede apagado y se mantenga así hasta que le quite la corriente  EN LA ENTRADA y se la vuelva a dar.
No tiene que llevar ningún interruptor el el circuito  Espero no marearos demasiado
pero creo que algo he hecho mal o ,  no sé, necesito información más precisa.
Gracias, espero vuestras noticias,             saludos de   herr  trudyss


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 14, 2008)

Bueno...algo has tenido que hacer mal, el montaje que te propuse hace los siguiente: cuando enciendes mediante la resistencia de 1k polariza al transistor que esta normal mente abierto, y le hace conducir, al mismo tiempo carga un condensador a la tensión de alimentación de base, cuando descostas el condensador sigue cargado un pequeño tiempo mientras se descarga y el transistor sigue conectando hasta que la tensión del condensador por el consumo de base emisor se descarga,  es muy básico y funciona te lo aseguro , prueba con un transistor darlintong que tiene mas ganancia tipo BD 437 o similar pero que sea NPN 

No se me ocurre porque no funcionan ninguno?  revisa lo que has hecho o pon fotos para que miremos haber si vemos algo.

(revisa las patas del transistor C B E es muy importante no confundirlas)

Un saludo


----------



## herrtrudyss (Sep 14, 2008)

Gracias eb7ctx, voveré a probar  y hará fotos una vez montado y te diré algo
saludos y hasta pronto


----------



## El nombre (Sep 14, 2008)

herrtrudyss dijo:
			
		

> El circuito que tengo es de escaso amperaje , consume unos 25mA.
> Cuando le doy la corriente de 12 V -, se activa y continua activado mientras tiene corriente.
> Necesito incorporarle al circuito algo sencillo y pequeño en tamaño para que se apague a los 10-20 segundos. Sólo cuando le quite la alimentación y se la vuelva a dar, se volverá a activar y
> así siempre.
> ...


Hombre! algo tienes que estar haciendo mal. Yo tan solo he mejorado lo que te han dicho. (condensador más económico, condensador más barato)
Como ves en el adjunto (a ver si aprendo a que salgan las fotos directamente) funciona correctamente.


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 15, 2008)

Anda¡¡¡ he releído el mensaje y leo 100k de resistencia NO y NO en todos los montajes te ponemos 1k = mil ohm.  con 100 k ni se cosca,  100 k  son cien mil ohm

cosca = ni se entera, con si le pones un pedazo de palo----jajaja


----------



## El nombre (Sep 15, 2008)

Con un Darlington (BDX53 por ejm.) si llegaria a enterarse con ese "palo". 

¿Y si prueba a mojar el palo? (Es coña eh!)


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 15, 2008)

Si, si...pero con agua salada.....jajajaja


----------



## herrtrudyss (Sep 15, 2008)

amigos , lo de 100 K ha sido un error de ortografía , siempre ha sido 1 K , y así se ha hecho y así sigo en ello    Gracias   seguiré informaciónrmando     herr  trudyss


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2008)

No hace falta que pongas quien sos en los mensajes     .
Aca te paso un temporizador que diseñe hace un tiempo y que funciono bien.
Para que necesitas el temporizador? Es de curioso solamente.
Saludos señorita.

Pd: miren como esta el mouse y la mesa


----------



## herrtrudyss (Sep 15, 2008)

fernandoae: Te agradezco tu interés, la foto que me mandas no  se ve claramente.
¿ podrías mandar un dibujo manual marcando cada uno de los componentes y sus valores ?  gracias.   REPITO, el circuito debe encenderse al recibir la corriente de la batería de 12v y apagarse EL SOLO , 15 segundos después.  El circuito que he recibido de eb7ctx ,FUNCIONA pero al revés de lo que yo pretendo. éste circuito enciende cuando cierras el interruptor pero no se apaga a los 15 segundos NO SE APAGA NUNCA, solo cuando abres el interruptor el circuito deja salir corriente por unos segundos mas. Está mal interpretado a mi juicio.   No pierdo la esperanza
saludos


----------



## herrtrudyss (Sep 15, 2008)

El circuito de eb7 ctx,  lo he montado y funciona pero creo que al revés de lo que se pretende. Interpreto en tus explicaciones que cerrado el interruptor empieza un tiempo de encendido X y luego se apaga solo. Pués no , cuando cierras el interruptor
 funciona el circuito y deja salir la corriente de salida correctamente , pero no se apaga. Cuando abres el interruptor  la salida mantiene corriente durante unos 3 segundos más. REPITO,. el circuito debe recibir corriente de la batería y dejar salir corriente de 12 v ( sin actuaciones de interruptores ) immediatamente. Después de 1o-15 segundos se debe de apagar solo. Cuando se quite la alimentación de la batería y se vuelva a dar immediatamente o después de horas, el circuito volverá 
a encender de immediato y apagarse solo a los 10-15 segundos.
No se si me expliqué mal.   Perdonar la insistencia pero necesito ayuda. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2008)

Bueno, entonces este circuito te sirve! Lo que hace:
Cuando lo alimentas espera un determinado tiempo y energiza la bobina del rele, lo desconectas y se apaga instantaneamente(obvio si no hay tension), lo que tenes que hacer es usar el contacto Normal Cerrado del rele para que te deje pasar los 12V y  que cuando se active el rele abra el contacto y desconecte tu carga.
Las fotos son para que veas lo arme y que no te miento jaja, cual decis que no se ve?
En el esquema no especifique valores en la resistencia y el capacitor de la izquierda porq tenes que probar diferentes valores, para que junto con el preset te permitan obtener el tiempo adecuado.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 15, 2008)

Leyendo detenidamente tienes toda la razón. 
Pides algo que no se ha tratado. A alguien le podrá venir bien el esquema que se ha descrito. 
Es una forma muy sencilla y económica de hacer una luz de cortesía para vehículo.


----------



## herrtrudyss (Sep 15, 2008)

Pués animo y ha ver si hay alguien que lo entiende de verdad y encuentra la solución.
Fernandoae, NO ES ASÏ, cuando le das la corriente no espera ningún tiempo, cuando ledas la corriente de 12 v , la deja salir libre y al instante hacia el suministro que sea.
y se mantiene así encendido durante 10-15-segundos. luego se apaga y se queda así apagada, eso lo hace solo sin intervenciones de interruptores. Es cuando le quitas la corriente y la vuelves a dar ,( ojo a ese detalle) es  cuando se reactiva de nuevo y dura los 10-20 segundos, y así sucesivamente.   ¿ tan dificil es de entender ?


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 15, 2008)

Usa un pulsador "con retorno" no un interruptor
De todas formas no me has dado una idea" clara " de tus necesidades
de esa forma no nos vamos a entender, explica que aparato quieres hacer que funcione y en que periodos y en que forma...plase


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 15, 2008)

Tan dificil es de explicar?!,  Lo que vos queres es que al conectar la alimentacion se alimente la carga 15Seg  y despues se apague? y que luego al volver a dar la alimentacion conecte 15Seg mas y se apague nuevamente?... lo que me das a entender en el post no es eso.
Que es lo que necesitas?


----------



## herrtrudyss (Sep 16, 2008)

Fernandoe, correcto, eso es exactamente lo que necesito.
Quizás me extiendo demasiado en mis explicaciones y complico la cosa.
Ruego disculpas si es así
Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 16, 2008)

Esta bien, arma el circuito que te pase en una protoboard y probalo. Estoy seguro que te va a servir.


----------



## herrtrudyss (Sep 16, 2008)

el nombre ;    he probado tu circuito y actua igual practicamente que el de eb7ctx,
cuando cierras el interruptor deja salir corriente hacia la lámpara ,la cuál se enciende y se queda encendida permanentemente, no se apaga a los 10-15 segundos, o sea no se apaga. Cuando abres el interruptor, entonces se queda encendida unos segundos (que con otro condensador serían más segundos ,supongo) y luego se apaga. Es al revés de como tiene que ser. Cuando alimentas el circuito, se tiene que alimentar la lámpara imediatamente y apagarse a los 10-15 segundos.
Voy a probar el circuito que me manda Fernandoae a ver que pasa.. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 16, 2008)

> cuando cierras el interruptor deja salir corriente hacia la lámpara ,la cuál se enciende y se queda encendida permanentemente, no se apaga a los 10-15 segundos, o sea no se apaga.


Y eso que sentido tiene?    Es mas facil reemplazar el circuito por un simple cable 

Hablando en serio..no le preste mucha atensión al los otros circuitos, pero uno de los problemas que tienen es que no poseen una resistencia para descargar el capacitor y que la tension de salida se va incrementando de a poco, no es 0V o 12V.Es una rampa de tension.

Proba el mio! Proba el mio! Proba el mio! Proba el mio! Proba el mio! Proba el mio!


----------



## El nombre (Sep 16, 2008)

herrtrudyss dijo:
			
		

> el nombre ;    he probado tu circuito y actua igual practicamente que el de eb7ctx,
> cuando cierras el interruptor deja salir corriente hacia la lámpara ,la cuál se enciende y se queda encendida permanentemente, no se apaga a los 10-15 segundos, o sea no se apaga. Cuando abres el interruptor, entonces se queda encendida unos segundos (que con otro condensador serían más segundos ,supongo) y luego se apaga. Es al revés de como tiene que ser. Cuando alimentas el circuito, se tiene que alimentar la lámpara imediatamente y apagarse a los 10-15 segundos.
> Voy a probar el circuito que me manda Fernandoae a ver que pasa.. saludos


Ya dije que era una *mejora del circuito *mostrado con anterioridad


----------



## Adriano (Mar 23, 2013)

Hola amigos.

¿Existe algún temporizador más pequeño y sencillo que el circuito _Darlington_.

Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 23, 2013)

Que yo sepa un darlington es una configuración de transistores "en cascada" para tener mayor ganancia, no un temporizador.

Lo mas sencillo es un simple R-C; una resistencia y un condensador pero depende de para que y como servirá o no


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 23, 2013)

Se me ocurrio el Darlington conectado con la red RC para retrazar su activación, pero más sencillo que eso no creo que exista. ¿que clase de temporizador querias?


----------



## tiago (Mar 24, 2013)

Lo mas sencillo, como se ha comentado, es conectar una resistencia en serie con un condensador electrolítico y a la base de un transistor.
 La *R* determina el tiempo de carga del condensador, ese tiempo es el que va a estar el transistor en conducción. Cuando el condensador se cargue, el transistor deja de conducir y corta la alimentación del relé o dispositivo de potencia, para resetear, sólo hay que descargar el condensador cortocircuitandolo con un pulsador. A mas valor de *R* y de *C*, mayores tiempos.

La ganancia del transistor, también determina el tiempo que estará en conducción. Se puede usar tanto *NPN *como *PNP*, polarizando como corresponde. Es extremadamente economico y sencillo de hacer. Según para que uso le vayas a dar, puede ser la solución.

Saludos.


----------



## EDUARDON (Ago 28, 2014)

fernandoe 

estoy revisando el circuito que realizas, me surgen algunas dudas 
primero porque 2 diodos en la salida del opam, y el opam lo estas utilizando como comparador de voltaje y el capacitor electrolitico, se descarga por medio de la resistencia y el diodo 1n4148 que funcion tiene.


----------

